# Rocco 100% meat wet food



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Just surfing on zoo plus and came across this 100% meat wet food 

dont think ive seen a food wet\dry with such high meat content

Rocco Classic 6 x 800 g: Great Deals on Rocco Dog Food at zooplus

its 70 % beef with 30 % nmaed other meats\organs.... was concerned it said meat by-products but relised it meant inards.... also no flavour enhancers, artificial colour, and artificial preservatives.

anyone tried it looks good value £9 for 6 x800gm tins....


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Well spotted! It looks pretty good - is it new? If not, I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned somewhere here before.

I'm assuming it's been cooked though, and if so, how?

Cooking does destroy nutrients, but the method of cooking makes a huge difference. A recent documentary we saw showed that either steaming or microwaving are far better than any other method, with boiling being the worst for nutrient depletion.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> Well spotted! It looks pretty good - is it new? If not, I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned somewhere here before.
> 
> I'm assuming it's been cooked though, and if so, how?
> 
> Cooking does destroy nutrients, but the method of cooking makes a huge difference. A recent documentary we saw showed that either steaming or microwaving are far better than any other method, with boiling being the worst for nutrient depletion.


all it states is "The especially gentle cooking process preserves Rocco's healthy nutrients and strong meat flavour."

Im going to order some reindeer and game and give it go as it works out cheaper i think than Natueres harvest which is becoming difficult to get hold of at my local [email protected]

dont like ordering pouches on line as ive had a few blown ones before(mainly ND)

As he has lillys kitchen tins for 2 tea no more iffy packaging, blown or a [email protected] to open pouch:thumbup:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> The especially gentle cooking process preserves Rocco's healthy nutrients and strong meat flavour


Sounds good. Maybe an email to the company would be a good idea - just to see what's what? German, aren't they, by the look of it?

If you get some, please let us know what you - and more importantly your dog! - think of it. :thumbup:


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> Sounds good. Maybe an email to the company would be a good idea - just to see what's what? German, aren't they, by the look of it?
> 
> If you get some, please let us know what you - and more importantly your dog! - think of it. :thumbup:


If he pushes his bowl round the kitchen like he does with the lillys kitchen ill know im on a winner although his output will have to be analysed as well,i like the small hard pipes he produces on Lillys :eek6:


----------



## PetsWelcome (Oct 19, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> Cooking does destroy nutrients, but the method of cooking makes a huge difference. A recent documentary we saw showed that either steaming or microwaving are far better than any other method, with boiling being the worst for nutrient depletion.


Boiling is ok if you 'boil in the bag' or if you use the water/juices after you've boiled (that goes for people food as well as pet food


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

just noticed if you type Rocco into the search it also shows 400gm cans and junior\sensitive as well 

it does seem better value than the Natures harvest im sure i paid 95p a pouch the other day in [email protected] 6 x400gms of this is £5.49


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> Boiling is ok if you 'boil in the bag' or if you use the water/juices after you've boiled (that goes for people food as well as pet food


It depends how long you boil FOR - whichever method you use. Anything more than ten minutes, say, destroys about 80% of nutrients.

As for "people as well as pets"? I refer the honourable member to my signature! :thumbup:


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Just got a mixed order of 24 cans Reindeer,veal hearts,Pollock and game...

used a voucher i had all for £19 quid deliverd...bargain 

ill let you know how it goes down.....


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> Just got a mixed order of 24 cans Reindeer,veal hearts,Pollock and game...
> 
> used a voucher i had all for £19 quid deliverd...bargain
> 
> ill let you know how it goes down.....


I hope he likes it then! 

If not, send it 'ere and ours will - I guarantee it! :lol:

"Reindeer"? "Veal"? "Pollock"? Sounds like what the queen eats!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> I hope he likes it then!
> 
> If not, send it 'ere and ours will - I guarantee it! :lol:
> 
> "Reindeer"? "Veal"? "Pollock"? Sounds like what the queen eats!


Another quality delivery coming for Wilson - he has refined taste, don't ya know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

IT is not new!
And if you email hobbs sure she will tell you what exactly is in it!
Thinks it Hobbs! May be Tje!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> IT is not new!
> And if you email hobbs sure she will tell you what exactly is in it!
> Thinks it Hobbs! May be Tje!


The ingredients looked pukka on the site and no added nastys are you saying there maybe summat untoward in it ?

the other half works for a german firm in the city so i will get one of her collougues to translate whats in the tin

if there is something "odd" in there the local rescue centre will be getting some early xmas gifts

and ive only lost 20 notes

im only trying it cos the ND\NH supply is looking iffy.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> The ingredients looked pukka on the site and no added nastys are you saying there maybe summat untoward in it ?
> 
> the other half works for a german firm in the city so i will get one of her collougues to translate whats in the tin
> 
> ...


I have got a large stock of the Rinti here!
Look quite like the Rocco!
My dogs both love it!

And whislt on food topic!
Manuex ain't that keen on the fish 4 dogs! sad at that!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> The ingredients looked pukka on the site and no added nastys are you saying there maybe summat untoward in it ?
> 
> the other half works for a german firm in the city so i will get one of her collougues to translate whats in the tin
> 
> ...


There is nothing untoward in Rocco. They are the same guys that make not bad cat food, though their dog food is better (better declared). The only thing you don't know is how much offal is going in their tins, and how much meat.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Well the boys stash of Rocco came today  and instead of waiting to feed him it at breakfast gave him a can of Reindeer flavour....

The meat inside the tin had a simalar consitancy to Natures menu cans but there were a number of sizable meaty chunks 

There is offal in there as i done a translation on the tin,is this a bad thing ?

I would have thought then when dogs were wild they would have eaten the inards as well ? and its got to be better than rice???

Wilson ate it with vigour and bowl was pushed around the kitchen floor but not as much as lillys,so he did enjoy it......ill know moree on the quality when he curls out a pipe later:eek6:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

That is so funny, Hyper!!! "Curls out a pipe" :laugh:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My only reservation is that I don't like giving beef, aside from that looks good?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

hyper Springer said:


> Just surfing on zoo plus and came across this 100% meat wet food
> 
> dont think ive seen a food wet\dry with such high meat content
> 
> ...


you can get 24 800gm fo thirty squid


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> That is so funny, Hyper!!! "Curls out a pipe" :laugh:


i thought youd like that

Well an hour an half on and no output...so he aint put a road through him anyway.... 

Di u get any Lillys ?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay - I got 1 lamb casserole and 1 chicken. Saving for X Factor night!!! Liked the Ocado delivery service - think I could be converted!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> you can get 24 800gm fo thirty squid


Yes i saw that multibuy...i must have [email protected] up when ordering as i got 18 mixed cans of 400gms and 6 x800 

If the outputs ok im going to stick with it as its slightly cheaper than Natures harvest (which i cant bloody get at the mo at [email protected])

My only concern is the offal(cant tell what %,so OH taking lable into her german firm tomorow) but i checked on a BARF site and it states

OFFAL
In the wild, dogs eat the stomach content and organ meat from the animals they prey upon. In fact, internal organs form a vital part of the wild dog's diet. Modern dogs have similar requirements. Dogs consuming these foods as part of a sensible diet have superior health to dogs that do not eat them. Although organ meats are valuable dog food, they are not required in huge amounts. They are a concentrated source of many essential nutrients and are particularly valuable during times of growth, reproduction and stress as a source of concentrated nutrients.

So i think this for breaky and Lillys for tea should be a good nutritious diet:thumbup: as long as the pipes are firm,small and not smelly....it does say it contains bone and i think that helps with firm stools 

I spend more time worrying about Wilsons stools...its not good


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> Yay - I got 1 lamb casserole and 1 chicken. Saving for X Factor night!!! Liked the Ocado delivery service - think I could be converted!


great ...did u get the £15 notes off ?

Its good the colour coded bags fridge,freezer,cupboard 

Maybe Henry after eating it can generate good vibes for wagner i hope he goes through ....i like the look on Cowells face when he goes through....but then again the more that vote the more cash in Cowells pocket


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> great ...did u get the £15 notes off ?
> 
> Maybe Henry after eating it can generate good vibes for wagner i hope he goes through ....i like the look on Cowells face when he goes through....but then again the more that vote the more cash in Cowells pocket


I did - but didn't spend it all on Lily's, I'm afraid - some on vino!

Wagner!! Even Henry walked out in disgust when he was "singing" Bat Out of Hell!"


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> I did - but didn't spend it all on Lily's, I'm afraid - some on vino!
> 
> Wagner!! Even Henry walked out in disgust when he was "singing" Bat Out of Hell!"


I like the wine at Ocado much better than at M&S be sure to check those on special though as stuff like Wolfblass,Faustino are quite ofeten under a fiver which is cheaper than Tesco,sanisburys etc:thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> I like the wine at Ocado much better than at M&S be sure to check those on special though as stuff like Wolfblass,Faustino are quite ofeten under a fiver which is cheaper than Tesco,sanisburys etc:thumbup:


Thanks for that - will keep a look out! :thumbup:


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Quick update on output:eek6: 

No evening Pipe(whic he sometimes does not have either on nd\nh\lillys) after his Reindeer Rocco

But this mornings pipe nice firm and dark  so i am pleased:thumbup:

I think after all the months he was on the high protein orijen he can switch instantly to other foods with no issues and mucking about mixing it with the previous food:001_cool:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay! Well done, Wilson - for making your Daddy happy with your "pipes"!! :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be glad if you would update us on further progress with this food. It looks good, but also quite expensive for my two. They have had delicate tums and I have just got them right with Chappie original, but I am tempted to try it.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I would be glad if you would update us on further progress with this food. It looks good, but also quite expensive for my two. They have had delicate tums and I have just got them right with Chappie original, but I am tempted to try it.


No probs on updates.....hes having Veal hearts for Breaky today 

Im not a nutrition expert(bloody should be the amount of time i spend reseaching dog food) but if a dog is alergic to summat other than meat it should be ok on this food

All that appears to be in it is meat and innards....no rice,spud nowt

Not sure how much chappie is but this in multibuy is less than £1 a can


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

They would need one and half cans each of Rocco as far as I can work out. The guide on the website is saying 400 gm to 10 kg of dog, which would mean a mind boggling amount really, since mine are about 80kg each! B7y their reckoning then they would need four cans per day. They have a supersize tin of chappie 1.25kg and it is £1.26 in tesco by I am finding it hard to get hold of that size and this week have ended up having to open six tins every evening.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Typical case of "if it's too good to be true - it probably is:lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hyperspringer, how are your dogs getting on with this food? I am really interested to know if it is any good.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

This has reminded me, I got hold of a Rocco Advent Calendar from Zooplus not sure if its the same brand?

Dog Chew Strips on Sale now at zooplus: Rocco Advent Calendar for Dogs


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Hyperspringer, how are your dogs getting on with this food? I am really interested to know if it is any good.


Hi he seems to be doing well on it,although its difficult to tell...

hes 15 months old and since about 4 months hes been on Orijen,ND<NH etc..so pretty much always been on good food

he gets his Rocco in the morning and Lillys kitchen in the evening so its difficult to know if Rocco is helping,all i will say is his fur seems softer than when he was on ND\NH and his output has reduced to to 2 small solid pipes a day:thumbup:

The Rocco smells good and has large meaty chunks in it,although it does not smell as good as Lillys,but the boy still pushes the bowl around the kitchen floor with Rocco which he did not with NH\ND

hope this helps...boys about to have his breaky Rocco Reindeer


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. It is the output I am interested in!


----------

